# 3rd bed in Adria Coral Compact ?



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

I'm new here because we've just bought a '57 Adria coral compact, the 5.99m. Whilst it is mainly for two of us, our 16yr old might, at times, feel NOT embarrassed by us and join us for a night. If only i could figure out how to set up the Third bed?? I know that i need to use the table but thats about it? Any ideas anyone? Any help or pointers are appreciated


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hallo ingo, welcome to the forum.

From the Internet - "We consider the Adria Coral to be a two-berth with guest options. One of the mildly inconvenient things about making up the dinette bed is having to first unclip the cushions, although most buyers will prefer having them held securely in place. It takes a while, but once you have worked out the cushion configuration, the bed is firm and comfortable, though the tapered lumbar-supporting back cushions make uneven bedfellows. A couple of features of the base, specifically a folding bracket on the front of the sofa base, seem a little 'Heath Robinson' but at least they are effective. Too many such beds are either too small or too lumpy."

https://www.practicalmotorhome.com/reviews/adria-coral-s-690-sp

Not sure if that helps but to be honest, if you're waiting for your 16-yr-old to not be embarrassed by you.... I wouldn't bother!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Although ours isn’t the coral compact, I imagine the principal is the same 

Extend the table, fold the leg drop it to rest on the base of the side seat and the front magazine type fitting 

The folding leg takes most of the weight 

Pull the seat/ back cushion from the double two seater seat across

I warn you it’s not brilliant as the preformed seat cushion isn’t flat for sleeping 

We only used it occasionally for a small child

Sandra


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Thank you very much for the advice, very helpful!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Did you manage it Ingo ?

Undoing buttons is a pain

We removed the side seat and replaced it with a home built set of drawers, much more useful

Also replaced the heavy table with a home built one with the same clip on 

Now we have a garage where the dog travels, it has a window we put in, don’t ask why he travels in there, well do he’s a hound from hell, well you see him on my avertor 

Now on the few occasions our now grown grandchild travels he sleeps on a mattress in the garage

Not with the dog, he always sleeps in the van, even though they would both squeeze in together

If I were you I’d consider a tent or a simple attached awning 

Or better still encourage him to take an alternative break >

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Hi Sandra, sorry but no, I haven't even tried yet. Sorry about this late reply but I couldn't find the reply button. I'm a bit slow with finding stuff on this forum. It's a bit confusing. I'll try the minute I bring it round to our house and let you know asap. 
Thanks
Ingo


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Right, I tried it and, mine is slightly different. I've got straps and clips and it was easy to undo them. Table leg half folded, and one side of the table rests on a shelf of the 2seater. And then it left me!! It's too short for anyone over 4'. What am I doing wrong?
Have to figure out how to post photos on here 😅


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is there by any chance a pull-out from under the front-facing seats?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our table extends to allow someone to sit on the side seat at meal times, and slides back under for normal daily use 

I imagined your table did the same, if it doesn’t then it will be too short 

It should rest At both sides, on the side seat is a folding rest , the folded leg sits around about the middle of the bed 

Sandra


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

Just figured it out. 2 false doors on single side seat, and bingo, it's stable!! How on earth do you put photos on here, or videos? Links only???


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm afraid I can't help with the photos - I'm assuming you're using the full website for the forum? I use just the EMV on the phone which is quite different but I'm sure someone will be along soon to give you some help.


----------

